# What Rental Cars were made for.



## Duckbuster82 (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## king killer delete (Oct 8, 2018)

Lol


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2018)

Count these waterfowl and see if you can find 50 dead ones !!!!!!

Thank goodness that when I picked up a similar rental car to this one at the Dallas airport and then used it to drive up into the middle of Oklahoma, it did NOT have a shotgun to prop open the back hatch of it and it didn't have approximately 50 dead waterfowl on it and it also didn't have blood draining all down the side of it while ruining the paint job on it and it didn't have enough dirt etc caked onto the majority of the vehicle that was probably enough dirt to plant a food plot on.

I do use a lot of rental cars in my business on a yearly basis.........now I think that I better check for duck feathers "in or on" the next one that I rent.  Thankfully Enterprise loves me because when I return a vehicle, it is freshly washed and it is always full of fuel (regardless of what level it was when I picked it up) when I return them too.  However, when I need one in a hurry, they always respond and come pick me up immediately.  Heck, a couple of months ago, I rented one and found $1,022 cash money inside too.  I would rather find cash any day rather than waterfowl !!!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 8, 2018)

“it did NOT have a shotgun to prop open the back hatch of it”. 

Be a lot cooler if it did....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2018)

rnelson5 said:


> “it did NOT have a shotgun to prop open the back hatch of it”.
> 
> Be a lot cooler if it did....



I will bet a Steak Dinner that it is a shotgun with a sling attached to it that is propped up against the hatchback lid etc more so on the right side of this vehicle.  It looks like it is probably a 12 gauge shotgun with at least a  28" long barrel on it too.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2018)

That's amazing


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 9, 2018)

As long as the passenger shown didn't spill any beer inside it, I'm good!


----------



## delacroix (Oct 9, 2018)

Used to do a lot of work in the middle of corn fields. It is amazing what a little front wheel drive will do once you get it going.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 9, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I will bet a Steak Dinner that it is a shotgun with a sling attached to it that is propped up against the hatchback lid etc more so on the right side of this vehicle.  It looks like it is probably a 12 gauge shotgun with at least a  28" long barrel on it too.


I know it is. I quoted what you said about your car not having one..... That is when I responded it would be a lot cooler if it did..


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 9, 2018)

We absolutely ruined a buddy's company Impala in Mississippi back in the depression of 2010-11.  Had a lease but the impala was a company car with free gas and we didn't have extra $$$ for diesel fuel to run back and forth.   Got the goods to camp with the trucks 1 weekend, the drove the impala back and forth during the season.   My dog in the back seat,his in the trunk.   We put a hitch on it and pulled a 4 wheeler sometimes.  My dog drank out of his cup holders.   Tires would  get so caked the fronts would pull and the rears would slide.  He almost got canned when he turned it in but we got to hunt as much as we wanted so it was well worth it.  That car would go almost anywhere a 4 wheel drive gas burner would go, definitely got more places than my diesel 4x4


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 9, 2018)

mizzippi jb said:


> We absolutely ruined a buddy's company Impala in Mississippi back in the depression of 2010-11.  Had a lease but the impala was a company car with free gas and we didn't have extra $$$ for diesel fuel to run back and forth.   Got the goods to camp with the trucks 1 weekend, the drove the impala back and forth during the season.   My dog in the back seat,his in the trunk.   We put a hitch on it and pulled a 4 wheeler sometimes.  My dog drank out of his cup holders.   Tires would  get so caked the fronts would pull and the rears would slide.  He almost got canned when he turned it in but we got to hunt as much as we wanted so it was well worth it.  That car would go almost anywhere a 4 wheel drive gas burner would go, definitely got more places than my diesel 4x4


Dog drank out of the cupholders???


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2018)

They will never get all the feathers out of that car?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 9, 2018)

It's amazing what duck hunters will do to kill ducks.  But I tell you what....I got a big shift in priorities ...my son went on his first trip to NE Arkansas with me this past year.  He had a blast.  He tells everybody he's a duck hunter now. Talks about that trip all the time and can't wait to go back......that's where it's at for me now.   I hope he gets to experience all the fun, dumb, unforgettable, semi legal, and amazing  crap I've been a part of for the last 20 years, and I'd love to be right beside him (after he runs the hole and puts the dekes and the dog stand up of course)


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2018)

rnelson5 said:


> “it did NOT have a shotgun to prop open the back hatch of it”.
> 
> Be a lot cooler if it did....



I see what you did now !!!!!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 10, 2018)

This is why you do not buy a used rental car


----------



## one hogman (Nov 27, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Count these waterfowl and see if you can find 50 dead ones !!!!!!
> 
> Thank goodness that when I picked up a similar rental car to this one at the Dallas airport and then used it to drive up into the middle of Oklahoma, it did NOT have a shotgun to prop open the back hatch of it and it didn't have approximately 50 dead waterfowl on it and it also didn't have blood draining all down the side of it while ruining the paint job on it and it didn't have enough dirt etc caked onto the majority of the vehicle that was probably enough dirt to plant a food plot on.
> 
> ...


prob from a drug deal


----------



## chase870 (Nov 27, 2018)

I've had loads of fun in rental cars in Canada. Enterprise called me once and let me know they needed a extra 100 to get the blood stains out of it


----------



## Long Cut (Nov 28, 2018)

mizzippi jb said:


> We absolutely ruined a buddy's company Impala in Mississippi back in the depression of 2010-11.  Had a lease but the impala was a company car with free gas and we didn't have extra $$$ for diesel fuel to run back and forth.   Got the goods to camp with the trucks 1 weekend, the drove the impala back and forth during the season.   My dog in the back seat,his in the trunk.   We put a hitch on it and pulled a 4 wheeler sometimes.  My dog drank out of his cup holders.   Tires would  get so caked the fronts would pull and the rears would slide.  He almost got canned when he turned it in but we got to hunt as much as we wanted so it was well worth it.  That car would go almost anywhere a 4 wheel drive gas burner would go, definitely got more places than my diesel 4x4



 Back in college we used a Camry to hunt WMA’s across GA. After one nasty rain we took the ol cam on an 8 mile long dirt road, up two gnarly, rutted and washed out hills. As we left with two dead deer dangling off the trunk a group stopped us and asked “how’d y’all get a Camry up that hill!? We had to winch this Duramax up” we just laughed and kept on going.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 29, 2018)

Long Cut said:


> Back in college we used a Camry to hunt WMA’s across GA. After one nasty rain we took the ol cam on an 8 mile long dirt road, up two gnarly, rutted and washed out hills. As we left with two dead deer dangling off the trunk a group stopped us and asked “how’d y’all get a Camry up that hill!? We had to winch this Duramax up” we just laughed and kept on going.


I used to have a little Nissan hardbody that would go anywhere. It was light it would just go on top of the nasty stuff. Those little 31x10.50’s never let me down. This was right when diesels were getting hugely popular for passenger use. All my buddies had Cummins and 7.3’s and they all sunk like bricks off road. I miss that little truck that was aptly named mountain goat.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2018)

Rental cars in Panama were about the same. They loved to steal the spare tires. Took a jungle road and Im not sure if they ever got all the mud out of the car.


----------



## abrannon (Nov 29, 2018)

At my first job after leaving the Army, I was riding in a rental car with my new Boss. We needed to be on the other side of the road, but there was a Median complete with small shrubs and concrete curbs stones on both sides.  It was very late at night.  All of a sudden my boss say's "hey, do you know the difference between a Humvee and a Rental car?"  I answer no, and his reply was "There are some places a Humvee can't go" as we went over the median and thru the shrubs at about 30-40 MPH.


----------



## Curvebow05 (Dec 5, 2018)

gtmcwhorter said:


> I used to have a little Nissan hardbody that would go anywhere. It was light it would just go on top of the nasty stuff. Those little 31x10.50’s never let me down. This was right when diesels were getting hugely popular for passenger use. All my buddies had Cummins and 7.3’s and they all sunk like bricks off road. I miss that little truck that was aptly named mountain goat.


That's why I love my XJ. It goes everywhere I've put it so far. Light and nimble and can get through even most 4 wheeler trails.


----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 15, 2018)

I process around 100 damaged rentals a month. See a lot of different things over the years but not one full of duck feathers.lol. Thanks for sharing i even showed it to repair supervisor we both got a laugh out of it.


----------

